# Switch motor controllers with DCC



## thelenster (Feb 18, 2012)

Hello all,
I'm still in my planning stages here. Aristo-Craft has introduced a slow-switch machine that is supposedly weather proof. The price is right and I bough some for trial. Very impressive withought having to adapt other brands of machines meant for indoor and under table installation. These machines come equipped with a manual switch for controlling the polarity to the motor. 
I'm intending on using JMRI for most of the operations.
Now I have to decide on the controllers! Do I use Digitrax type that need external power for operation over the loconet, or use something like the Hare or Wabbit by DCC-specialities?
Any thoughts or experiences with either in a garden railroad would be appreciated.

Len Jaskiewicz,
Springfield, MA


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I've used the Digitrax, track powered with a lot of success. 

Since the motors only draw current when operating, I think you would be fine using the track to power the devices. 

Greg


----------

